# How do you remove the water in a sewer lateral low spot.



## spdjnky_42 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey guys. Thanks for the add! I am selling my home. They buyer paid for a lateral inspection. During the inspection the camera hit water. How do we remove the water in the low spot to show the pipe isnt broken? The low spot is somewhere under the house. Its about a 10' run where the camera cannot see. We never have had any issues with it backing up. Worried this is going to be a major issue when it comes to selling :/ The pipe is thin wall pvc, and the house has NO foundation issues.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

What you describe is a belly. Best thing to do is call a few licensed plumbers in your area to take care of it. I'm one of the few drain cleaners in my area who work for a real estate agent. A quick video and plumbing inspection is as valuable as a furnace, or roof, or electrical inspection. Your potential buyers are just doing their due diligence.

For your sale I suggest having the repair done by a licensed plumber and inspected by the city or township in which the property resides. Lawsuits can come from these.

That is all the free information I will give you. This forum is for professional plumbers only. So good buy and good luck on the sale of your house.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Siphon by mouth is best option


----------



## spdjnky_42 (Jul 10, 2017)

The repair would need to take place under the foundation of the house. Not exactly feasible to bust out the entire floor of the garage.
What are our options?


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

Be a little more descriptive. Is the home on a slab? Is the low spot under the garage slab? Is the belly under the foundation footing? It is possible that the original installer didn't chip out the bottom of the footing, causing a belly. You could also have minimal grade so he had to come back up to meet the sewer with grade on all of the pipe. The only way to fix it is to dig it up, cut out the belly and use no hub couplings to replace the cut out piece. Make sure you back fill it properly so as not to duplicate the original problem. Tamp the soil under the pipe if you dug too much out. Take your time.
Sorry that is the only way I can think of to fix this.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

spdjnky_42 said:


> The repair would need to take place under the foundation of the house. Not exactly feasible to bust out the entire floor of the garage.
> What are our options?


Put rags on sewer cable,send cable down pipe to dry up water,run camera down after water is dried while recording,walli problem solved:thumbsup:


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Jet it from the down stream side to pull the water out.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Just leave, guess you didn't read the rules.


----------



## aaron86mcgregor (Jul 9, 2017)

How hard is it to get to could you use a hose and a wet vac?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Slab removal sucks. But the only thing to do is fix it the right way. Call a few plumbers, let them know you are shopping for bids. Or call an electrician, tip him heavily to make an "accident" happen or just blow it up and tell the cops you saw Trump running away screaming "Ala ackbar!" With the royalties from CNN you'll be set for life!

Call a plumber and fix it or disclose it to all potential buyers. Those are your only two ethical opinions.


----------



## cmh (Jul 29, 2016)

You could get some quick set cement and flush that down the toilet....3 to 5 lbs should be enough.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

cmh said:


> You could get some quick set cement and flush that down the toilet....3 to 5 lbs should be enough.


I think a self-leveling mix would work better...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> I think a self-leveling mix would work better...


Now that would work! Brilliant Sir! Guaranteed no belly, will create a flat line which is better than back fall or a belly.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

spdjnky_42 said:


> The repair would need to take place under the foundation of the house. Not exactly feasible to bust out the entire floor of the garage.
> What are our options?


Poor/failed plumbing could give a crap about whether repairs are feasible. That's why we are in the business.:yes:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Tie an old pair of blue jeans to the rod and "mop the sewer"


----------

